# England Premier league 30 Mar - 01 April



## OddsPoster (Mar 27, 2013)

Closes  1 X 2  
30 Mar 14:45 Sunderland AFC - Manchester United 5.90 3.65 1.70 +183  
30 Mar 17:00 Southampton FC - Chelsea FC 3.70 3.50 2.10 +188  
30 Mar 17:00 Manchester City - Newcastle United 1.38 5.00 9.50 +190  
30 Mar 17:00 Arsenal FC - Reading FC 1.29 6.00 11.00 +190  
30 Mar 17:00 Wigan Athletic - Norwich City 2.00 3.40 4.05 +183  
30 Mar 17:00 West Ham United - West Bromwich Albion 2.40 3.30 3.10 +178  
30 Mar 17:00 Swansea City - Tottenham Hotspur 3.20 3.40 2.35 +180  
30 Mar 19:30 Everton FC - Stoke City 1.53 3.95 7.50 +182  
31 Mar 14:30 Aston Villa - Liverpool FC 4.60 3.65 1.85 +188  
01 Apr 21:00 Fulham FC - Queens Park Rangers 2.00 3.50 3.90 +183


----------



## HowToBet (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: England Premier league 30 Mar - 01 Apr*

SUNDERLAND V MANCHESTER UNITED PREDICTIONS

Sunderland look to turn around their poor form but face a very tough tie against Premiership leaders Manchester United.

Sunderland are 15th in the table with 31 points from 30 matches which leaves them just 4 points ahead of the relegation spot.  With no wins in 7 matches they must fear for their future unless they can turn things around quickly.

Manchester United are looking good for another Premier League title and currently have a 15 point lead at the top of the table.  They have won 6 straight Premier League matches and are undefeated in an astonishing 17.  With no more European involvement this year they will easily coast to the title.

Things have turned even worse for Sunderland as their main striker Steven Fletcher was injured on international duty with Scotland and is out indefinitely.  He joins Cueller, Cattermole and Brown on the sidelines but the Black Cats are hoping Sessegnon and Vaughan will be fit for the match.

Manchester United have long term absentee Darren Fletcher missing and will give late fitness tests to Nani, Phil Jones and Paul Scholes.

SUNDERLAND – MANCHESTER UNITED BETTING TIPS

United are looking to win 7 straight games and extend Sunderland’s poor run of results.  United have won 3 of their last 4 away matches and with Sunderland struggling so much it’ll take a very big performance for them to take anything here.

I’ll be backing a United win at 1.66 with Betsson.  Take advantage of our special €100 risk free bet with Betsson by following the link below.


----------



## HowToBet (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: England Premier league 30 Mar - 01 Apr*

WEST HAM UNITED V WEST BROM PREDICTIONS

West Ham will feel a win here will take them well clear of relegation while WBA are still pushing for a top 6 place, so all to play for in this Saturday clash.

West Ham are currently 14th in the Premiership with 33 points from 29 matches.  They are 6 points clear of the relegation zone and have a game in hand of most teams around them so will feel relatively safe.  With 3 defeats in their last 4 games they’ll need things need to improve but a win here would go a long way to putting them safe.

West Brom are 8th in the EPL with 44 points from 30 games.  They have lost just once in their last 5 matches and will feel a good end to the season could see them snatch 6th place.  For a team who most felt would struggle after losing their manager in the summer, Steve Clark has done an excellent job and the team have excelled this year.

West Ham will be without Collison and Noble for this one but will be hoping Kevin Nolan has recovered from his broken toe and that Joe Cole will be fit enough to start.

West Brom are without Morrison, Thorne and Gera but Reid should be fit again in time for the weekend.

WEST HAM UNITED – WBA BETTING TIPS

Both sides have performed above expectations this season but they will be keen not to rest too early and make sure they keep fighting till the end of the year and gain all the points they can.  West Ham could still be pulled into a relegation fight if they go on a poor run and 3 points here would give them a very good buffer.

I think West Ham will want this one more and with the home advantage I think the 2.38 available with Coral for a West Ham win is an excellent price.  Coral offer a £/€50 free bet for new signups so just follow the link below to start betting!


----------



## fbettingfriendscouk (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: England Premier league 30 Mar - 01 Apr*

*Sunderland - Man Utd, Man Utd to win to nil - 2.65 (Ladbrokes)*
Home side have won only once out of last 23 encounters against Man Utd, they’ve also collected only 2 points of possible 27 in last 9 matches and striker Fletcher is out. Visitors have a quite busy schedule with Cup replay on Monday vs. Chelsea, but I can't imagine that Ferguson will name significantly weakened side. Against the hosts they’ve conceded only 1 goal in last 572 minutes of play.


----------



## tip74 (Mar 30, 2013)

*England Premier league 30 Mar - 01 Apr*

Nottingham F. v Brighton
Nottingham F: Lansbury (24/4 m) (doubtful)
Brighton: El-Abd (31/1 d), Bruno (28/1 d), Barnes (31/6 f), Mackail-Smith (29/11 f, top scorer), Hoskins (11/0 f)

Sunderland v Manchester United
Sunderland: Vaughan (18/0 m), Sessegnon (30/5 m) (both doubtful), Brown (0/0 d), Cattermole (10/0 m), Cuellar (20/1 d), Fletcher (28/11 f, top scorer)
Manchester United: Fletcher (3/1 m), Keane (0/0 f)

Manchester City v Newcastle Utd
Manchester City: Rodwell (8/0 m), Richards (3/0 d), Maicon (7/0 d)
Newcastle Utd: Ben Arfa (13/3 m), Tioté (19/0 m), Debuchy (9/0 d), Santon (30/1 d), Coloccini (19/0 d), Haïdara (2/0 d), Harper (4/0 g), R. Taylor (1/0 d), Vuckic (0/ m0), Krul (22/0 g)


----------



## FoxSerkan (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: England Premier league 30 Mar - 01 Apr*

Barclay's Premier League -2013-03-30
Sunderland - Manchester Utd
Sunderland side: Midfielder Cattermole and forward Fletcher are injured. Important defender Cuellar is doubtful. Sessegnon is getting fit and ready. Manchester Utd side: Nani, Jones and Scholes are fit and ready. However, considering match against Chelsea (Monday) , Manchester Utd may go for rotation.

 Barclay's Premier League -2013-03-30
Arsenal - Reading
Arsenal side: Midfielder Diaby, Wilshere and star player Walcott are important absents. Left back Gibbs is doubtful. Sagna and Podolski are fit and ready. Reading side: Forward Pogrebnyak is returning. Goal keeper McCarthy is long time injury but getting fit. Kebe and Roberts are still injured.

 Barclay's Premier League -2013-03-30
Manchester City - Newcastle
Manchester City side: Defender Kompany is doubtful. Aguero is fit and ready. Newcastle side: Important midfielder Tiote is absent. Defenders Debuchy, Santon, Haidara and Coloccini are absent too. Goal keeper Krul is getting fit but doubtful.

Barclay's Premier League -2013-03-30
Southampton - Chelsea
Southampton side: Defenders Hooiveld, Shaw and midfielder Lallana are doubtful but have big chance to play. Chelsea side: Important players like defender Cahil and midfielder Ramires are getting fit and expected to play.

 Barclay's Premier League -2013-03-30
Swansea - Tottenham
Swansea side: Important defender Chico Flores is getting fit and expected to return. Midfielder Agustien is doubtful. Tottenham side: Star player Bale is fit and ready. Defender Dawson and midfielder Lennon are fit and ready.

 Barclay's Premier League -2013-03-30
West Ham - West Brom
West Ham side: Defender McCartney, midfielders Joe Cole and Nolan are fit and ready. However midfielder Noble is absent again. West Brom side: Right back Reid is fit and ready. Important midfielder Morrison is doubtful.

 Barclay's Premier League -2013-03-30
Wigan - Norwich
Wigan side: Except the long time injuries, defender Alcaraz and forward McManaman are doubtful. Norwich side: Goal keeper Bunn is suspended. Main goal keeper Ruddy is injured and he will be replaced by third goal keeper Camp. Important players like defender Martin an midfielder Tettey are fit and ready. Pilkington is absent.

Barclay's Premier League -2013-03-30
Everton - Stoke
Everton side: Midfielder Pienaar and star player Fellaini are suspended. Main goal keeper Howard and defender Jagielka are doubtful. Stoke side: Important defender Huth is returning.


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 30, 2013)

*England Premier league 30 Mar - 01 Apr*

I have a feeling Newcastle will surprise Manchester City. Laying city.


----------



## FoxSerkan (Mar 31, 2013)

Barclay's Premier League -2013-03-31
Aston Villa - Liverpool
Aston Villa side: Important players like defender Baker, midfielder El Ahmadi and forward Bent are fit and ready. Midfielder Delph (16 matches) is returning. However important players like Clark and Holman are doubtful. Liverpool side: Midfielder Allen is injured. Reina and Carragher are fit and ready.


----------



## FoxSerkan (Apr 1, 2013)

Barclay's Premier League -2013-04-01
Fulham - Qpr
Fulham side: They lost only 1 of last 6 matches. Midfielder Mahamadou Diarra is absent again. Forward Ruiz (20 matches 2 goals) is doubtful. Qpr side: Forward Zamora (4 goals) is fit and ready.


----------

